# always something...



## dcshoeco1041 (Jun 20, 2012)

i got a few plants whose leaves are turning yellow and kind of folding in. i thought it might of been nute burn/lock so i stopped the nutes and have been just watering with water to flush it. any suggestions???


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 20, 2012)

any pics? where are (leaves) they yellowing in location to the plant? top bottom middle?


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 20, 2012)

how old are they? when I flush I run about 3 gal threw in the bathtub or more depending on big of pot I have. 

first post hit it though.


----------



## Locked (Jun 20, 2012)

We need way more info....pics wld also help.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 20, 2012)

While we do need way more infor and pictures, that doesn't sound like nute burn at all.  It generally is not a good idea to do something to a plant if you do not really know what ails it.  If you have nute lock out, watering with plain water is not going to help at all and could be detrimental.  Watering with plain water is not flushing.  If you want to flush, you need to run 3-4 times the pot size with water--i.e.  a 3 gal pot would require 9-12 galls of water poured through it.


----------



## dcshoeco1041 (Jun 20, 2012)

good stuf hemp godess. ill get some pics asap. it on the tip of a fan leaf and a few leafs on another plant. it yellow and curls in, and feels "dry"


----------



## dcshoeco1041 (Jun 23, 2012)

:bong: heres some pics of the sickly plants. any help is greatly appreciated!and it is happening in other plants as well but not bad at all.


----------



## Locked (Jun 23, 2012)

Is that just happening to the lower leaves? From that pic it looks like old nute burn but it's hard to tell. In general I don't worry about the shape of older lower leaves as they usually start looking like crap as the plant ages. I am more concerned with the new growth being healthy and the health of the entire plant overall. Jmo


----------



## dcshoeco1041 (Jun 24, 2012)

yeah its mostly happening on the lower leaves, except 1 that is on top leaves .


----------



## dcshoeco1041 (Jun 24, 2012)

heres a few more pics of tghe sickly babies  thx for all your help!!!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 25, 2012)

I can't swear to it but that looks like a Phospherous deficiency. What kind of soil are you in, and what are you feeding? How often do you feed and water, and how much?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 25, 2012)

After taking a second look at things, I would bet money that is a Phosphorus deficiency. You named all the correct symptoms as well. If you are not running organic, you can use FFOF tiger bloom, or Awsome Blossom to correct it. Before doing that though we still need to know the answers to the above questions.


----------



## dcshoeco1041 (Jun 27, 2012)

miracle grow lol unfortunatly. just using light thrive alive b-1, and water aver three days


----------



## Roddy (Jun 27, 2012)

Ouch...betting MG is the problem.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 27, 2012)

I am thinking it could be the soil, too.  What kind of MG soil?  Was it prenuted?  Did you add anything to it?  The soil looks a little dense like it may have drainage issues.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 27, 2012)

take'em outta that time released garbage and get into something simple yet effective and light like Black GOld or Happy Frog then amend it from there. MiracleIt'llGrow will only burn and burn then over more time burn your ladies....


----------



## dcshoeco1041 (Jun 27, 2012)

got some black gold coming soon. the soil was not pre nuted.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 27, 2012)

Not saying your wrong about MG but I've seen some pretty nice grows come from just MG soil alone.. Just had to get a watering technique down.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 28, 2012)

Its worth every bit of money to get the right growing medium and quality nutes that are engineered specifically for our type of growing. And when done properly it isn't really that much more cost than doing something like the MG nutes/soils. Go through the threads and stickies on nutrients and soils then get set up for success.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 28, 2012)

I think I disagree, 10$ for a bag of soil that will make up 5 2gal grow bags with enough nutrients for a whole grow, that's pretty cheap LOL.

Only if I could see a side by side test of MG soil / quality medium and nutrients ran on a cpl different strains/clones.

I think it would be pretty cool to see the difference, If any at all.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 28, 2012)

LOL--we see grows go south all the time on here because of MG soil.  I personally do not need side-by-sides to know that mg is way down there as a good soil choice for mj.  

I'm with Hushpuppy.  We are growing a product here that goes for $300-400 and oz "retail"  I think it is a mistake to try and cheap out on your soil and nutes.  Just because someone "can make it work" does not mean that you are getting the best from your plants with it.  On the other hand, good soil does not need to be expensive.  I use something called Kellogg's Patio Plus for my base soil that I get at HD for $5 for 1-1/2 cu ft.  This is an organic soil with a few added organic goodies.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm with everyone else, you get back what you put in.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 28, 2012)

eh, to each his own I guess... Off to HD to check out that soil though THG, Do you recommend a certain fert for it? I've never heard of it but that beats driving 2hrs to get FFOF soil.. 14$ for same thing.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 28, 2012)

and you can taste the difference from a op grow vs. a homegrown or someone with a true passion for it...most bud I've picked up from dispensarys are exactly that...Op bud...ppl pushing out "product" and not "medicine"...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 29, 2012)

bubba887 said:
			
		

> eh, to each his own I guess... Off to HD to check out that soil though THG, Do you recommend a certain fert for it? I've never heard of it but that beats driving 2hrs to get FFOF soil.. 14$ for same thing.



I am using NV's supersoil.  This is an organic soil, so if you want to go organic, look for organic nutes.  Otherwise, I think that GH's Flora series is a pretty good chemical nutrient line.


----------



## dcshoeco1041 (Jun 29, 2012)

i dont think that the MG is that much of a prob i got thick stems, good root spread, and huge green leaves. i think it was the watering sched like bubba said. there is almost no more yellow leaves!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 29, 2012)

well then there's just one thing left to do....

Get r' done, bud....I know  a few peeps that use it and if you can get it to work for you then all the better...


----------

